# My Gargoyle gecko was very corporative for the camera!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Charmander, my Gargoyle Gecko was oddly corporative yesterday.... manual focus and all!


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Such a beautiful gecko! Lovely pictures


----------

